# I am in heaven!!



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Well my dad and I have decided we are raising 23 different breeds of chickens along with our goats. All chickens are mostly bantams, few breeds of turkeys, and a couple regular sized chicken breeds. 

So my dad came up with an idea to make 2 64ft LONG chicken coops side by side that is made of 14-16 different chicken pens put together. They started it saturday got one 64ft long coop made (all it needs it wire, roost area, and door) and it will be ready to go) can't wait to see how it turns out!!!

Pics next saturday once one part is done. The other 64ft long side will come later in the year I'm sure as we have already spent THOUSANDS of dollars on this one side lol Going to have 28-32 coops in both combined.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How exciting...can't wait to see it.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

That's exciting!  We just did the same thing but on a much smaller scale, we only have 4 different breeds(colors) to keep separate. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow! Those will be huge! :stars: Very cool! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------

